

Greece Can’t Recover until it Tackles its Small Business Crisis - felipemnoa
http://blogs.forbes.com/robertpicard/2011/07/23/greece-cant-recover-until-it-tackles-its-small-business-crisis/

======
tluyben2
I cannot show/prove anything but my experience for it, but I feel Spain is the
same. People I speak to want a (cushy) job at a big or government corp, till
60-65 and that's it. Unemployment in Spain is (among?) the highest in the
world, but there is enough work, just no willingness to actually work or be
creative; steady gov job, or sit at home.

